# Are Bamboo Shrimp social?



## foggyfroggy (Oct 2, 2005)

I just bought one but I noticed that in the LFS they seemed to hang out together and were more in the open than mine is. I'm wondering if I should get mine some buddies. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Gretchen


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In a tank that is heavily planted/decorated they will hide a lot, especially at first. The reason they hang out together in the LFS tank is they are put into a small tank in large quantitys with little to no decoration. Keep and eye out for yours, you will most than likely find it in front of the outflow with legs/fans stretched out.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Bamboo shrimp are both social and safe, the "teddy bears" of the shrimp world. If there is a group of males in the same tank there will be an alpha male who will put the others in their place. Have fun and best wishes with your bamboo shrimp(s)!


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

They will also stay together because they will always look for optimal feeding grounds. So where the current is strongest, they will "pile up"

Mike


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a piece of driftwood in front of one of my filters and the Bamboos can be seen hanging around the driftwood together. Most are shy until they feel safe in the new tank.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

My bamboo shrimp are nearly always together, although it is in front of the filter output. They may just be congregating there because of the flow.


----------



## foggyfroggy (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 
She seems to like the filter intake - I am hoping she will change to the outflow when she feels more comfy since it has a big piece of driftwood with Bolbitis and Taiwan moss on it right where the main current is and that's where a lot of the Cherries hang out. It's in much better view. I think I will get her some buddies though too if they like to hang together - great excuse!  

Gretchen


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

aquaboyaquatics said:


> They will also stay together because they will always look for optimal feeding grounds. So where the current is strongest, they will "pile up"
> 
> Mike


Mike is right here. They will seek out the prime feeding spots and compete for the areas with the best water flow. That is why you see them gathering together.

I only have two in a tank that has several great places for filter feeding and I almost never see them together, but I almost always see them in just a few ideal spots.


----------

